

Google will take another shot at low end android - yugoja
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/9/9123151/google-will-take-another-shot-at-low-cost-android-one-initiative

======
yugoja
I think Google trying this hard is interesting thing. If they can manage to
deliver a decent $50 smartphone, it will put a dent in the Indian market for
sure. I come from very rural part of India where I can see potential for it.
People will be more willing to invest $50 in their first smartphone rather
than $100 which is current price range for decent smartphones.

